# My children don't really like our new pup :0(



## Sunflower (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi,

I have three children, 11, 10, and 5 and they're not getting on with our 8week v boy. He's our first ever dog and it's taking some getting use to and that's to put it mildly! 

They are scared of him and don't want to interact as he constantly bites and jumps and my little 5 yr old has been reduced to tears because of the volume of his constant yelping. She has asked me to take the dog back :0( 

I have tried to redirect his biting and jumping but he just ignores the toys and continues to jump and bite harder. I have some really deep bites from him. He also barks and growls a lot at us. 

I'm new to the dog world and feel out of my depth at the moment and sometimes wonder if raising a pup was the right thing.

I have to put him in his crate whilst preparing for the mad morning school run and even though he can see and hear everyone he still goes mental. I put toys and treats in with him and he still barks. It's ear splitting. 

I've got so many questions that I don't know where to start. I'm only five days in and feel I'm quite useless at being a dog owner.

Appreciate any advice.

Thanks 

Sunflower. X


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

Can I ask you why you chose a Vizsla?

The reality is that the information on how crazy these dogs are as puppies is right here on this forum and free to anyone who takes the time to browse through. They are not easy as pups, and to be honest, it will likely be months before he has settled into the family even with the proper training (longer if not properly trained). 

Puppies (and dogs) feed off of the energy that surrounds them, which is why he is being, in his eyes, playful with the energetic kids. So you'll have to train the children as well as train the dog. They should all be able to remain calm when he comes around. Redirect his attention either by teaching him something - sit, paw, down etc, and giving him treats when he does what is asked of him. Fetch is also fun with puppies, and they love toys! If he gets out of control, put him in a time out for a minute (in his crate), and let him out after a bit to start over. They learn quickly if you are consistent.

I believe I messaged you a few days ago with tips on crate training. Sometimes it can get ear splitting but if you want to crate, you'll have to put up with it for a bit. 

Everything does get better, but there will be blood, sweat, and tears before it does.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I could see where young kids would not be patience with a V puppy. Howling, barking. growling, biting, chasing, jumping and just wait till he starts chewing up their toys. Stealing their food, and running through the house with anything left out.

Either commit to some hard work, or send him back to the breeder while he is still young. Vizslas are not for everyone, so do some soul searching. Make a decision and stick with it. If its keeping the pup try and enroll in a puppy class as soon as he is old enough. Until then make sure he gets plenty of exercise. A tired puppy, is a good puppy.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

In my mind, it's like adding another sibling to the mix. However, this sibling jumps, nips, barks, steals toys, etc from the get-go and there is no warm up period before it starts. Your puppy will push you and be a terror for the first few weeks, if not months depending on how you train him. I don't have 3 children and I was reduced to tears at a few points in the first month of having our boy because of how he acted and him pushing me, but I didn't let him win and he is now the best pup I've ever had. The mouthing during the first few months is the absolute worst for all pups and is likely what is making the kids scared of him.

The puppy phase for Vs is pretty tiresome, difficult and can last for quite some time. I would recommend getting him into training classes ASAP so that you can start on basics and it will also help to tire him out. Once he is somewhat tired you can start to involve the kids with his training (when they are calm because Watson is right- the pup will feed off of their energy) so that they can start to build the bond with the pup. This will also help to get your pup to understand where his place is in the pack and that these are not necessarily playmates, as he likely sees them right now. I think that training him will help your kids see him more as a companion, as opposed to a nuisance.

When he starts into his barking/biting/growling/uncontrollable fits you can remove him from the situation and place him in the crate for a timeout. Don't let the kids go around the crate when he does go in there- just let him have some time to himself to calm down. Also, during sharkie times start to get up and walk away from him when he starts to bite. Eventually he will learn that if he bites then you'll walk away- it's the last thing they want.

The first few months are going to be tough with your pup. There will be blood, sweat and tears with this little guy but one day it all does click. It takes a ton of work and a lot of dedication to turn him into what you want but it's SO worth it in the end. Involve the kids. Get him into training classes or have a trainer come to the house. Utilize the crate for time out. Supervise the kids' interaction with the pup. It's a lot to do but it will all get you to a great pup in the end with a peaceful household and I think the kids will warm up to him in due time- it won't be an instantaneous love for the kids when he's 8 weeks old.

If you think you bit off more than you can chew then I'd think long and hard about taking him back to the breeder, especially when he's this young. You're looking at hours and hours of training/classes. Months of biting, shark attacks and the like. And years of stealing toys and handling a puppy while juggling kids and a family. Give it some thought and do what's right for you. Vs aren't for everyone and there is no shame in deciding that's the case. Deciding that now is best for yourself, your family and especially the pup.


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

Takes some time. All puppies can be a pain.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,5022.0.html

"I read they are good with kids" article above. Take a read and see if that helps you understand.

I'd talk to the breeder you got the dog from for advice and why this pup was chosen for your family. Was it the most laid back of the litter? How much did you talk to the breeder before you brought your pup home? Did the kids go see the mother and pups first?

We are here to help so this Vizlsa has a happy home.

RBD


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

If you decide to keep the puppy, I recommend getting a private trainer so you can work as a family to train the puppy. The puppy is likely getting a reaction from the kids, which is encouraging the nipping/ biting/ jumping. Your kids need to interact with the trainer and learn how to appropriately correct the puppy so the pup respects and listens to your kids. 

The reason I recommend private training vs. group training, is because I feel that a family of 5 in a group setting with 5-6 other dogs and owners would be very overwhelming for everyone. The group trainer will likely not have time to work with each child on how to manage your new puppy. A private trainer will have that time and flexibility, and also be able to see your home and living environment to best help you. 

I would start ASAP. With a private trainer, you are not exposing the pup to other dogs before vaccines so it's safe to start now!


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Even without kids, I was reduced to sobbing into my cat's fur at one point wondering what I had done to my household. It gets better, but it does take time and a LOT of research. I started with Dogs for Dummies and went from there. 

The others have responded about rehoming the pup. If you decide to keep him, I think I would start by giving the kids and the pup a safe place away from each other to calm down. You might think about either covering the crate or moving it away from the mad morning hoopla. It sounds like it's too much for him right now. At the very least, it will eliminate one stress factor starting your day. 

If I remember correctly, you probably have another week or so before your pup starts to sort out the routine and probably a week or two after that before he figures out how to zoom (which will help him calm down). Once he gets all his shots and you start visiting everywhere, he will get better quickly until teething gives you a different, but in my opinion easier, set of issues. Do a search for the puppy scavenger hunt. The kids may like planning and participating in that more than they like training him that they are not chew toys.

You might also use the search bar to get some perspectives of others who have navigated puppies and young children. More than a few have posted on the forum over the years.


----------



## SEABREEZE (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi Sunflower,

Hi am not at all a profesionnal with dog (its my first one) however am dealing with the same situation so maybe that will help you.
Everybody or almost evrybody ... also told me to rehommed eli.
I have a 5 years old boy.I have Eli now for 2 month and its getting much better...
It was very hard at the beginning because my son was screaming and running all the time.
I follow advice from people here and it worked!!!
I told my son to walk and not run... and when she jumps or bit he turns is back and say a firm no!They now love each other ,playing all the time , she nows understand that her bitting hurts .When she bits we say a loud ouch and if she continue then we stop playing with her.
not easy , i know , but hang in there... if you care enough to post here am sure she's at the right place!!!

seabreeze


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

We brought our puppy home last Christmas when my son was 3.5. My son spent two months hanging out on the back of the couch and screaming every time Wilson did his shark attacks. It took about 3-4 months to get everyone to "CALM THE F* DOWN," basically. My son had to learn that if he gets worked up, Wilson gets worked up. If he runs and jumps, Wilson will run and jump. That he needs to tell Wilson "no" and/or close the door behind him if he's in the bathroom and doesn't want WIlson to sniff inappropriately. For 3-4 months, my husband was Wilson's primary care giver and I was my son's. At six months old, we had Wilson enrolled in a professional dog training program (3 weeks of "day school") to help him learn how to heel properly and also just listen to basic and simple commands. I am proud and very very relieved to say that Wilson turns one next Tuesday and he is a very very good dog. We get complimented every where we go -- including today by the very trainers who trained him! - and my son loves loves loves Wilson. It's hard and I can't even imagine how difficult it would be with three kids, but if you put in the time, you will be rewarded.


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

All of the children in our family were scared of Nelly when she was a pup - it just takes everyone getting used to each other and as previously mentioned, training everyone too. 

It was something really important for me to teach Nelly (being around loud, energetic children and being gentle) as we don't have children of our own, I wanted to give her the experiences. 

We taught the kids the commands she knows and gave them treats to give her for sitting or something 'really funny' like play dead. When she was very excited the kids were to 'be a tree' and be boring so that she lost interest in jumping, nipping etc.

Now I watch Nelly bound up and lick one of them right on the face sending colouring pencils and books flying, nobody bats an eyelid :

I believe as they grow and become more aware of themselves they instinctively know to be more gentle and less bouncy around little ones, although this does take training, practice, time and patience also.

I agree that they are not easy pups in the slightest, it can take quite a while for nipping to cease and his energy will continue to build requiring daily, long runs and adventures. You will also have leash work to conquer which can be quite a challenge. That said, once things are accomplished there is nothing more rewarding for you and your Vizsla.

I hope you find out what is right for you and your family.

Chloe


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi Sunflower,
I'm in the southwest uk,I'm a dog walker and bred a litter of v pups ths year.
If you're anywhere in the southwest maybe I can offer some help or support?
Did your breeder have the whole family visit? 
Is he/she available for advice?
I can give you day to day help by phone if you feel it would help.
I chose prospective owners based on their experience with dogs but even so they struggled at first and needed support 24/7.now it seems our pups are finally turning into nice dogs at five months old!
Hang on in there. It's just like having a baby,surprisingly difficult!
One day you'll see your kids and dog having a lovely time together and it will all have been worth it,I promise.
Do pm me if I can help.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

I’ve been thinking about your 5 year old. I wonder if she would be willing to help get the barking under control by building a fort each morning around your pup’s crate using couch cushions. She could be in charge of ‘closing the door’ of the fort when the pup barks and opening it when he is quiet. 

She would need to do this calmly so it isn’t a punishment. I think the attitude she would try for is just a matter of fact ‘when you are quiet, you can see the family and when you bark, you must want to be by yourself’ kind of thing.

You’ll have to consider if their respective personalities can handle this idea. It wouldn’t work for all kids or all pups. You’ll also have to make sure the couch cushions are big enough not to touch the crate; otherwise, the pup will shred them.

If this idea won’t work for your family, I hope it sparks a more appropriate idea from you or another forum member.

Good luck!


----------

